# WQHD Bildschirm 144Hz wie anschließen? HDMI? DVI? Display Port? Ich steige nicht durch..



## Lupoc (19. Oktober 2018)

*WQHD Bildschirm 144Hz wie anschließen? HDMI? DVI? Display Port? Ich steige nicht durch..*

Hallo erst einmal...

Wenn ich google bemühe, finde ich wiedersprüchliche Aussagen was die Auflösung angeht... Teilweise sind die Beiträge aus 2016/2017.
Habe meinen aktuellen Monitor über HDMI angeschlossen. Unter Windows 10 werden auch 144 hz angezeigt. Im Internet wird gesagt das DVI bzw Diyplay Port das bessere sei. Eine Begründung finde ich nicht... 
Was mache ich mit HDMI falsch?


----------



## Cosmas (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WQHD Bildschirm 144Hz wie anschließen? HDMI? DVI? Display Port? Ich steige nicht durch..*

Die meisten Monitore haben nur HDMI 1.4 und das unterstützt nur bis zu 60Hz auf WQHD.
DVI is praktisch veraltet und kaum der Rede wert.

Wenn du deinen Monitor voll ausfahren willst, führt atm kein Weg am Displayport vorbei, denn der is sowohl für hochauflösende Inhalte, als auch für die entsprechenden Hertz-Zahlen gedacht.
Und DP 1.2 hat praktisch jeder WQHD Monitor und damit funzt das problemlos, hab ich hier ja auch.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WQHD Bildschirm 144Hz wie anschließen? HDMI? DVI? Display Port? Ich steige nicht durch..*

Es kommt halt auf dein System an. Displayport hat aktuell die beste Bandbreite, für Nvidia G-Sync ist es bspw. zwingend notwendig. Damit machst du also nichts falsch.


----------



## Lupoc (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WQHD Bildschirm 144Hz wie anschließen? HDMI? DVI? Display Port? Ich steige nicht durch..*

Danke euch beiden. Werder es heute mal versuchen zum laufen zu bekommen. Bei meiner Zotac habe ich es nicht geschafft den Display Port zum laufen zu bekommen.... Vielleicht ist es bei meiner 1080 TI anders...


----------



## Malkolm (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WQHD Bildschirm 144Hz wie anschließen? HDMI? DVI? Display Port? Ich steige nicht durch..*

HDMI ist nicht gleich HDMI, und DP nicht gleich DP. Im Grunde kommt es nur auf die Bandbreite an. WQHD wird z.b. ab HDMI 1.3 unterstützt, aber nur bis 60Hz. Für 144 braucht es imho mindestens HDMI 2.0a (b?). DP hat auch verschiedene Versionen mit verschiedenen Bandbreiten.

GraKas unterstützen meist deutlich höhere Modi als die Displays. Dazu kommt, dass auch das Kabel mitspielen muss. Du musst für dein konkretes Display einfach nachschauen was unterstützt wird und dann wählst du dir dazu passend HDMI oder DP. Achte aber auf Besonderheiten, z.b. wird GSync idr nur via DP unterstützt.


----------



## Cosmas (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WQHD Bildschirm 144Hz wie anschließen? HDMI? DVI? Display Port? Ich steige nicht durch..*

Deswegen sagte ich ja, die meisten Monis kommen nur mit HDMI 1.4 und das kann kein WQHD mit 144Hz.
DP 1.2+ kommt praktisch mit jedem halbwegs aktuellen Modell und unterstützt eben auch 144Hz und ist für G-Sync und so eh zwingend notwendig.

Das sollte eigentlich mit der 1080Ti kein Thema sein, bei meiner 1080 Aorus ging das ja auch problemlos.
(Der Dell brachte aber auch gleich das passende Kabel mit  )


----------



## sentinel1 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WQHD Bildschirm 144Hz wie anschließen? HDMI? DVI? Display Port? Ich steige nicht durch..*

Ich wollte gern mir einen neuen Monitor zulegen: Dell Alienware AW2518HF ab €'*'260,19 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Würde dieser überhaupt an einer NV GTX 285 am DVI -> HDMI - Adapter seine 240 Hz - Fähigkeit ausnutzen ?

Spiel: Counterstrike Source ca. 300 FPS laut Grafikauslastungstest


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WQHD Bildschirm 144Hz wie anschließen? HDMI? DVI? Display Port? Ich steige nicht durch..*



sentinel1 schrieb:


> Ich wollte gern mir einen neuen Monitor zulegen: Dell Alienware AW2518HF ab €'*'260,19 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Würde dieser überhaupt an einer NV GTX 285 am DVI -> HDMI - Adapter seine 240 Hz - Fähigkeit ausnutzen ?



Kurz und knapp : NEIN

Aber wer betreibt denn auch so einen Monitor mit einer Uralt-Grafikkarte?


----------



## NuVirus (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WQHD Bildschirm 144Hz wie anschließen? HDMI? DVI? Display Port? Ich steige nicht durch..*

Also ich würde auch Displayport testen, hab schon 4k Monitore gesehen da ist dann 1 HDMI Eingang 2.0 und der 2. das alte 1.4 mit 30Hz evtl hast ja auch mehrere Eingänge.

Mit meinem Asus und Palit 980Ti gehen die 144 bzw. 165 speziell vom Asus unter WQHD


----------



## JoM79 (19. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WQHD Bildschirm 144Hz wie anschließen? HDMI? DVI? Display Port? Ich steige nicht durch..*

Wenn du mit HDMI 144Hz und WQHD hast, ist doch alles ok.
Ist zwar knapp von der Bandbreite her, aber mit HDMI 2.0 geht das.


----------



## Lupoc (22. Oktober 2018)

*AW: WQHD Bildschirm 144Hz wie anschließen? HDMI? DVI? Display Port? Ich steige nicht durch..*

Habe meinen Bildschirm über Display Port angeschlossen. Läuft ohne Probleme


----------



## sentinel1 (2. November 2018)

*AW: WQHD Bildschirm 144Hz wie anschließen? HDMI? DVI? Display Port? Ich steige nicht durch..*

120  HZ via DVI sind in Linux Debian Buster AMD64 und Win 10 pro möglich.

Monitor: Acer XF0 XF250QAbmiidprzx, 24.5Zoll 240Hz

Für 240Hz benötige ich eine neue Grafikkarte mit Displayport, leider leiden die RTX 2080ti an heißen Problemen.


----------

